# How to fit a spotlamp into a vivarium



## dippa (Oct 3, 2011)

I've just got myself a lucky reptiles thermo socket plus reflector for my 48x24x24 viv for my beardies and was wondering whats the best way to fit it ?

I don't want any wires from the top and see most on here have them neat and tidy with there set-up 

I was also told to have my uv light at the back half up if anyone could confirm this ?

Thanks


----------



## Frank1 (Aug 25, 2011)

They have 4 different Thermo Socket, usual there is for every setup one who fits.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I made these to solve the problem Universal Lighting Bracket


----------



## petman99 (Aug 22, 2010)

dippa said:


> I've just got myself a lucky reptiles thermo socket plus reflector for my 48x24x24 viv for my beardies and was wondering whats the best way to fit it ?
> 
> I don't want any wires from the top and see most on here have them neat and tidy with there set-up
> 
> ...


 
The best way to fit the lucky reptile ones is through the roof of viv which makes them really safe when suspended in viv.
What uv tube are you using is it T5 or T8 and what make?


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Or if you dont want to drill a hole in your viv lid use one of our brackets.


----------



## dippa (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm using a Exo-Terra Repti-Glo 10.0% and I'm not sure if it's a T5 or T8 but whats the difference between the two ?

I've also been told to have my uv light on the back wall because they lose their UVB intensity after certain distances if this can be confirmed ?

I'm also using a 48x24x24 viv 

@LFBP-NEIL 

I'll be def getting one of those mate


----------

